#ubuntu-co 2011-08-30
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, como vas?
<SergioMeneses> leiste el email?
<JoseGutierrez> entonces SergioMeneses si ya lo respondi
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> alguien por aca?
<ubuntu_> intente modificar una de las particiones, y cuando reinicie el pc, no podia entrar, alguien me ayuda?
<ubuntu_> Buenos dias señores, necesito reparar el grub para iniciar mi pc con windows, alguien puede ayudarme a hacerlo desde la consola?
<ubuntu_> Buenos dias señores, necesito reparar el grub para iniciar mi pc con windows, alguien puede ayudarme a hacerlo desde la consola?
<marcos_amaris> Gente... Como cambio el lenguaje de mi interfaz de ubuntu????
<marcos_amaris> <ubuntu_> que necesitas?
<Andphe> marcos_amaris, sistema > administracion > soporte de idiomas
<marcos_amaris> Me aparece desabilitado el idioma que instalé.
<marcos_amaris_> Listo... Muchas gracias.
<naudy> buenas tardes
<marcos_amaris_> Buenas tardes :D
<hollman> buenas tardes
<bl4ckh4wk28> alguien sabe si python tiene interfaz grafica en ubuntu??
<bl4ckh4wk28> o solo es por consola?'
<Andphe> bl4ckh4wk28, python es solo el lenguaje, lo que ud busca es un IDE
<Andphe> bl4ckh4wk28, http://alexandrev.wordpress.com/2009/08/19/trabajando-con-python-en-ubuntu/
<Andphe> bl4ckh4wk28, http://infolinux.wordpress.com/2007/12/11/en-busca-del-ide-perdido-para-python/
<bl4ckh4wk28> pero es mejor usarlo desde la consola??
<bl4ckh4wk28> oo con una IDE??
<bl4ckh4wk28> q me recomiendas..
<bl4ckh4wk28> pd: apenas me introduzco en este mundo =)
<Andphe> pues pruebe de ambas :)
#ubuntu-co 2011-08-31
<devilman__> buenas noches
<devilman__> alguno sabe como configurar el tactil de un panasonic toughbook cf 73 con xubuntu maverick??
<Klaus_K> hola 
<Klaus_K> como estan soy nuevo en ubuntu colombia
<Klaus_K> es mas soy nuevo en linux  
<Klaus_K> espero ser de ayuda a los menos diestros en informatica
<Klaus_K> y que ustedes los mas tesos sen de igual ayuda 
<Andphe> ole
<Klaus_K> para nosotro los menos diestros
<Klaus_K> ole Andphe 
<hollman> hola
<Andphe> hollman sabes de bluetooth ?
<naudy> Buenos Dias 
<hollman> buenos dias
<naudy> hola hollman 
<hollman> hola naudy 
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-01
<Chat7825> hola
<jiuruku> Buenas?
<jiuruku> Alguien?
<jiuruku> ??
<jiuruku> Necesito ayuda!
<jiuruku> Help!! =(
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-02
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, pong jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, saludos
<SergioMeneses> por hay me esta comentando forigua algo
<SergioMeneses> pero no le entiendo
<SergioMeneses> que necesitas?
<hiko_hitokiri> ya va entrar dice va reiniciar
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> es sobre lo del reaproval 
<SergioMeneses> si eso me dice tambien
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, uds todavia no se han reaprovado?
<SergioMeneses> -v +b
<hiko_hitokiri> el medijo que le avisara cuando iniciara
<hiko_hitokiri> y pues hoy inicio
<hiko_hitokiri> ero en modo bug report
<SergioMeneses> como asi modo bug report?
<SergioMeneses> eso no lo entendi
<SergioMeneses> es raproval de team?
<hiko_hitokiri> por que nosotros tenemos la mala suerte que siempre las reuniones nos tocan a las 4 o 3 de la madrugada
<hiko_hitokiri> se
<hiko_hitokiri> es la nueva forma de llevarlo
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, O.0
<hiko_hitokiri> lo puede hacer por reunion o bug report en el launchpad
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, en serio!!!
<SergioMeneses> huy q horario tan feo
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<SergioMeneses> pero si los del LoCo Council no pueden hacer algo?
<hiko_hitokiri> y lo peor es que casi siempre es mas de un dia
<hiko_hitokiri> si pero leo me recomendo escojiese ese metodo
<hiko_hitokiri> por que como el es el que nos apoya va de coutch
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, mmm+
<SergioMeneses> si el lo dice es por algo
<SergioMeneses> que hora es en utc la reaproval?
<hiko_hitokiri> y le a tocado desvelarse con nosotros jajaj 
<hiko_hitokiri> no como va por bug report es como lista de correo
<hiko_hitokiri> pero solo la reciven los implicados
<hiko_hitokiri> el encargado del tema
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, veo
<SergioMeneses> dificil
<hiko_hitokiri> el encargado del caso
<hiko_hitokiri>  los del council
<SergioMeneses> pero no hacen meeting como siempre?
<tkw-one[theBades> alguien aqui sabe algo de c/C++, es que quiero grabar un registro compuesto por los campos codigo, nombre, telefono... pero no encuentro como grabar registros o campos... solo encontre como gravar un caracter por vez con (putc).... gracias por la ayuda.
<hiko_hitokiri> es como un meeting pero mas relax
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, no no no... menos mal nosotros nos presentamos como siempre
<SergioMeneses> a lo normal
<hiko_hitokiri> usted entrega la peticion
<hiko_hitokiri> el link
<hiko_hitokiri> y ellos preguntan
<hiko_hitokiri> y usted responde
<IngForigua> buenas
<hiko_hitokiri> es lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, el link de la wiki
<SergioMeneses> supongo
<IngForigua> de que me perdi
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, buenas
<hiko_hitokiri> si SergioMeneses 
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: quiubo ukio
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, bueno y en que podemos ayudar?
<hiko_hitokiri> apoyo con lo de los  cheers
<hiko_hitokiri> nomas eso se puede hacer 
<hiko_hitokiri> como en la normal
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: es el farandulero aca
<IngForigua> xDDD
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, oks oks
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, IngForigua Andphe kuadrosx http://t.co/akOXIxo
<SergioMeneses> lean
 * IngForigua el 11.10 este re chimba
<SergioMeneses> ... hiko_hitokiri pasenos la wiki para verla
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ando actualizando mi xubuntu
<hiko_hitokiri> pues ustedes dos ya pusieron su cheer
<IngForigua> ya me quite de encima lubuntu
<hiko_hitokiri> que usted havia puesto nica jajajaja 
<IngForigua> era rapidito pero ubuntu con unity rocks
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, cuantos necesita?
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ElSalvadorTeam/ReapprovalApplication2010
<SergioMeneses> los q mas valen son los de los community managers
<hiko_hitokiri> pues todos son bienvenidos
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> oe IngForigua no va llorar el 5 de septiembre o si
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, deje hablo con pablo rubianes
<hiko_hitokiri> por lo de facebook
<IngForigua> el 5 por?
<hiko_hitokiri> por que anonimus dice va destruir facebook
<IngForigua> naaaaa facebook tiene espejos en todo mundo
<IngForigua> es como skinet
<IngForigua> una vez que se corre no se detiene
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, pablo se fue!... pero le ando consiguiendo el de alucardini
<hiko_hitokiri> pues nose asi dicen ellos
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, jajajaj
<hiko_hitokiri> el de nica
<IngForigua> no creo
<IngForigua> esos son severos fanboys como SergioMeneses xDDDD
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> je! sobre todo yo...
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, que alucardni ya le pone el testimonio :D
<kuadrosx> yo creo que si intentan algo contra face los contratacan :P
<hiko_hitokiri> pos con qeu nosea como el norman
<kuadrosx> en face trabajan muchos hackers de verdad
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, y eso?
<SergioMeneses> q paso con n0rman?
<hiko_hitokiri> ese como que algo malo a hecho le menciono el council y se esconde
<hiko_hitokiri> como anda de debianita
<hiko_hitokiri> hay fue saber a quien asalto para ir a el defcon
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, no creo... ahorita ando en los amercians board aproval
<hiko_hitokiri> como quieren hacer el del otro año en nica
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, seee yo voy a ir
<SergioMeneses> leogg me invito
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> yo por que no creo tener tiempo
<hiko_hitokiri> creo ni al de aqui al congreso ire por falta de tiempo
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, a mi me tocara adelantar vacaciones o no se jaja
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Reuniones/PlanHorario
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: llenelo com padre
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mmm... a ver
<IngForigua> no lee la lista del concilio
<IngForigua> y el patron jamas se mete
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, que fea esa tilde...
<SergioMeneses> si si leo!...  sino que no respondi porque tenia cosas de prioritarias!
<IngForigua> Cual
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, camello maestro... trabajar como negro para vivir como ud
<tkw-one[theBades> yo creo que los intelectuales son inquilinos de un saber falso.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one[theBades, q le paso?
<tkw-one[theBades> jajaja, i dont understand you
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one[theBades, eso n se lo cree ni ud
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, efrain valles mañana les escribe :D
<SergioMeneses> si con eso no los aprueban... no lo hacen con nada
<SergioMeneses> xD
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, la pesada de latinoamerica esta hay
<SergioMeneses> leogg
<SergioMeneses> alucardni
<SergioMeneses> efrain
<SergioMeneses> y IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> para q mas!
<hiko_hitokiri> oe SergioMeneses tonces IngForigua  trabaja espiando gente para facebook?
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, O.0
<SergioMeneses> no ni idea...
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajajaj
<hiko_hitokiri> como dice usted que solo ahi pasa
<hiko_hitokiri> oe ahi en colombia como van con lo de la sencura
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, el IngForigua es muy trabajador!... para que
<hiko_hitokiri> no antratado de meter acta o hadopi o sindel
<hiko_hitokiri> o algo asi
<hiko_hitokiri> los del gobierno
<hiko_hitokiri> como no falta que quieran salir de vivitos
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, andan con un  proyecto de ley
<SergioMeneses> pero no ha pasado
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, esperemos que como en mexico le digan no
<hiko_hitokiri> un +10000000 a mexico por decirle no a acta
<SergioMeneses> huy si
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver
<IngForigua> ohhhh mexico le dijo no al acta
<IngForigua> cuando
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hace poco sino estoy mal
<SergioMeneses> por referendo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/1155/detail/
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, SergioMeneses si dos o tres beces se ratifico
<hiko_hitokiri> por que estavan de necios los defensores del copyright
<SergioMeneses> veo
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-03
<juan_> hola ayuda con empathy
<juan_> no me conecta mi cuenta de msn pero uso otra tambien de msn y si funciona 
<juan_> como soluciono esto
<juan_> la e quitado  la pongo de nuevo  y no conecta dice: error de red
<juan_> que pasa
<juan_> algien sabe
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: tonc
<IngForigua> sergiokof: ping
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: como vamos
<SergioMeneses> hay invite a leogg 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof: \o
<IngForigua> eso
<IngForigua> todos pa aca
<leogg> hey o/
<IngForigua> ya viene el patron
<IngForigua> a las 6 iniciamos
<IngForigua> invien gente
<IngForigua> inviten gente
<IngForigua> sergiokof: 
<IngForigua> ping
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: subi a patron tambien!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: ncomo asi?¡
<SergioMeneses> yo soy patron?
<SergioMeneses> patron de q?
<IngForigua> patron general
<IngForigua> asendi a adminsitrador del concilia ja ja
<IngForigua> nelson xD
<IngForigua> andresmujica: patron!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> ahora IngForigua es el administrador generaql?
<SergioMeneses> eso existe?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: rabon?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: para nada
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<czam> Buenas
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> czam: hermano!
<czam> Uyy Same ya viene lina!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ya viene meneses
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> lina
<IngForigua> ahi llego Linaporras SergioMeneses ataca muchacho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Enrique_Diaz> Buenas a todos!
<czam> Buen Día!
<SergioMeneses> Enrique_Diaz: saludos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: lol... y ese es el nuevo admin!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<IngForigua> Enrique_Diaz: quiubo
<Enrique_Diaz> Hola, que tema vamos a tratar?
<julian> hola un saludo a todos
<Enrique_Diaz> Hola !
<czam> hola julian!
<SergioMeneses> Enrique_Diaz: de donde sos?
<IngForigua> Enrique_Diaz: pues no sabo aun
<SergioMeneses> czam: listo para el sfd?
<Enrique_Diaz> de santa marta
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<Enrique_Diaz> No se de que? yo solo recibí un mensaje que me invitaba aqui
<Enrique_Diaz> ... y aqui estoy
<PabloRubianes> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: como vas hermano!
<PabloRubianes> bien saludos de por aca abajo
<Enrique_Diaz> Buenas noches
<Enrique_Diaz> Forifua disculpa no entendí, o sea que no se sabe aun de que se va hablar?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: listo hay invite a PabloRubianes y a leogg jeje mejores invitados para donde!
<IngForigua> Enrique_Diaz: la charla la va impartir andresmujica
<IngForigua> no se si leogg y PabloRubianes que son pesos pesados tambien xD
<Enrique_Diaz> ahhh, ok
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ahi esta lina diga algo papa
<leogg> naaa... yo estoy a dieta! :D
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<IngForigua> leogg: pilas mano se desaparece
<SergioMeneses> leogg: a dieta!!!
<leogg> jejeje
<andresmujica> testing
<PabloRubianes> bueno la culpa es de Mcdonals
<PabloRubianes> o de algun que otro asado leogg :P
<leogg> PabloRubianes necesita bajar unos kilos
<PabloRubianes> es que el pais no ayuda....
<Enrique_Diaz> Veo que la mayoria se conoce entre si
<PabloRubianes> todo tiene carne aca jajaja
<leogg> jejeje
<leogg> cierto
<PabloRubianes> Enrique_Diaz, si pero algunos no somos de Colombia
<PabloRubianes> yo de Uruguay
<Enrique_Diaz> Interesante
<Enrique_Diaz> Por lo que he leído el Ubuntu ha tenido mucho desarrollo en otros paises
<Enrique_Diaz> Aqui estamos en pañales, las causas son diversas
<Enrique_Diaz> Pero me gustaría hacer algo para fomentar Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> Enrique_Diaz: en pañales! jeje 
<SergioMeneses> la comunidad de Colombia somos de los mejores :D
<andresmujica> listo chicos
<andresmujica> arranquemos pues
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: calabaza a leogg y a PabloRubianes
<IngForigua> xDDD
<Enrique_Diaz> Aunque sea un novato, aqui debe haber webmaster e ingenieros expertos en servers
<leogg> XD
<Enrique_Diaz> Yo solo soy un humilde desertor de win$
<andresmujica> buenas tardes a todos
<andresmujica> bienvenidos a la sesión de introducción al desarrollo de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> empaquetamiento básico
<andresmujica> EL objetivo de esta pequeña charla
<PabloRubianes> Enrique_Diaz, no te preocupes todos lo fuimos en algun momento ;-)
<PabloRubianes> perdon no hablo mas...
<andresmujica> es dar a conocer como opera el desarrollo dentro de Ubuntu
<Enrique_Diaz> Si señor!
<andresmujica> y como podemos participar todos en el
<andresmujica> justamente
<andresmujica> estamos en el Ubuntu Global Jam
<andresmujica> que es un evento a nivel mundial
<andresmujica> en el cual se busca que en todas las comunidades locales a nivel mundial o LoCo Teams
<andresmujica> se reunan por internet o de manera física
<andresmujica> y aporten al desarrollo de Ubuntu
<Enrique_Diaz> Muy bien
<andresmujica> Ubuntu como ustedes saben es una comunidad que crece a pasos agigantados
<andresmujica> de hecho hace un par de semanas
<andresmujica> HP certifico toda una linea de computadores escritorio para Ubuntu
<andresmujica> uniendose a Dell, y otros fabricantes
<andresmujica> otro punto importante
<andresmujica> es que la innovación presente en Ubuntu es bastante fuerte
<andresmujica> con la introducción de Unity como entorno de escritorio por defecto
<andresmujica> y el reciente cambio de Evolution hacia thunderbird
<andresmujica> para Oneiric
<andresmujica> todos saben que es Oneiric
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Enrique_Diaz> Yo no :(
<andresmujica> Oneiric es la versión de Ubuntu que esta actualmente en desarrollo
<Enrique_Diaz> ahh ya, no recordaba
<Enrique_Diaz> disculpen
<andresmujica> ok, no problem
<andresmujica> resulta que este desarrollo continuo
<andresmujica> exige muchos recursos en todos los frentes
<andresmujica> por eso en este UGJ
<andresmujica> se han tocado temas como bugs 
<andresmujica> traducciones
<andresmujica> documentación
<andresmujica> empaquetamiento
<andresmujica> entre otros
<andresmujica> testing
<andresmujica> y upgrades
<andresmujica> me faltaron 
<andresmujica> que son super importantes.
<andresmujica> El hecho es que la cantidad de desarrolladores en Ubuntu es bastante limitada
<andresmujica> a nivel Latinoamericano
<andresmujica> tenemos no más de 5 desarrolladores
<andresmujica> no tengo la cifra exacta ahorita
<andresmujica> pero entre 5 y 10 máximo
<andresmujica> involucrados DIRECTAMENTE con Ubuntu
<andresmujica> en Debian si tenemos más desarrolladores,
<andresmujica> pero estamos bastante atrasados en ese aspecto
<andresmujica> involucrarse en el desarrollo de Ubuntu es vital
<andresmujica> porque de esta forma podemos incidir de una manera más directa en nuevas características y resolviendo inconvenientes que existen en la distribución
<andresmujica> y son específicos para nuestro idioma
<andresmujica> Ahora 
<andresmujica> en este enlace
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<andresmujica> vemos el plan de trabajo para el desarrollo de Oneiric
<andresmujica> actualmente nos encontramos en el beta1
<andresmujica> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-1/
<andresmujica> desde ese sitio lo pueden descargar
<andresmujica> para aportar con desarrollo en Ubuntu, debemos generar paquetes o resolver bugs en la linea de desarrollo actual
<Linaporras> Andres podrías explicar como reportar y  resolver bugs desde la página de Launchpad?
<andresmujica> seguro Linaporras 
<andresmujica> antes de llegar a ese punto
<andresmujica> veamos un poco mas en detalle el ciclo de desarrollo de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> La primer fase de desarrollo surge cuando se actualiza toda la Toolchain para desarrollo
<andresmujica> alguien sabe que es el toolchain?
<IngForigua> nou
<Enrique_Diaz> Bueno eso traduce cadena de herramientas no?
<SergioMeneses> no
<IngForigua> !google toolchain
<kubot> IngForigua: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<andresmujica> muy bien Enrique_Diaz 
<IngForigua> !toolchain
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'toolchain'.
<andresmujica> toolchain es la cadena de herramientas necesaria para construir Ubuntu
<andresmujica> si nos devolvemos 30 años en el tiempo
<IngForigua> OT aprenda kubot
<andresmujica> a la época en que don stallman inicio el movimiento GNU
 * andresmujica se pregunta como es que le puede poner mute a IngForigua 
<andresmujica> el se enfrento a un dilema muy importante
<andresmujica> si todo mi ambiente es unix, desde el editor de texto hasta el compilador
<andresmujica> COMO PODRE GENERAR UN NUEVO SISTEMA OPERATIVO TOTALMENTE LIBRE ?????
<andresmujica> enfatizo en mayusculas
<andresmujica> el dilema era ese
<andresmujica> si el editor de texto era propietario y stallman quería hacer un sistema operativo libre
<andresmujica> no tendría sentido escribir el código en un editor propietario
<andresmujica> pero para poder tener un editor libre
<andresmujica> igualmente 
<andresmujica> necesitaba un compilador libre
<andresmujica> el dilema del huevo y la gallina
<andresmujica> cual fue primero
<andresmujica> el cuento es
<andresmujica> este señor le toco montar todo el toolchain
<andresmujica> desde el editor de texto
<andresmujica> hasta el linker
<andresmujica> hasta el compilador
<andresmujica> para poder generar un binario (ejecutable) que pudiera ser utilizado
<andresmujica> entonces el toolchain viene a ser todo ese juego de elementos necesarios para poder generar binarios que puedan ser ejecutados 
<Enrique_Diaz> Ajá, muy interesante
<andresmujica> por eso el primer paso en el desarrollo de Ubuntu es generar un nuevo toolchain
<andresmujica> alguien sabe de donde viene ese toolchain?
 * IngForigua <---- no sabe
<andresmujica> ese toolchain se alimenta desde debian
<andresmujica> la idea es preparar el ambiente de desarrollo 
<andresmujica> para poder recompilar todos los paquetes de debian
<andresmujica> junto a los parches de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> y llegar a una distrivución completa
<andresmujica> UUUU
<andresmujica> que pena
<andresmujica> distriBución
<IngForigua> xD
<andresmujica> se me fue el dedo
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> después de tener el toolchain cargado viene el evento presencial más importante de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> el Developer Summit
<andresmujica> el UDS
<andresmujica> cuantos UDS se hacen al año ?
<andresmujica> alguien sabe?
<andresmujica> el mismo número de releases de Ubuntu al año
<Linaporras> No se
<Linaporras> 2
<Linaporras> ?
<andresmujica> eso mismo
<andresmujica> para cada release se hace un UDS
<andresmujica> en este UDS
<andresmujica> se definen todas las nuevas características 
<andresmujica> que se van a desarrollar
<andresmujica> se toman decisiones
<andresmujica> de fondo
<andresmujica> o se discuten las mismas
<andresmujica> p.e.
<andresmujica> reemplazo de pidgin por empathy
<Linaporras> ese UDS es abierto, ¿cómo y quiénes participan?
<andresmujica> reemplazo de gnome2 por unity y muchas mas
<andresmujica> si el UDS es totalmente abierto
<andresmujica> de hecho
<andresmujica> si tu aportas a la comunidad de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> en desarrollo, bugs , translations, 
<andresmujica> incluso en actividades de comunidad
<andresmujica> puedes llegar a obtener patrocinio (sponsorship) para asistir
<andresmujica> todo pago
<andresmujica> sin embargo
<andresmujica> también puedes participar de manera remota
<andresmujica> por irc
<andresmujica> por icecast
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> una vez pasado el UDS
<andresmujica> todos los lineamientos que se definieron en el mismo
<andresmujica> comienzan a ser desarrollados
<andresmujica> y en algunos casos
<andresmujica> podrán tener mas discusión
<Linaporras> el UDS dónde se realiza
<andresmujica> esta primera etapa
<andresmujica> el UDS se realiza de la siguiente forma
<andresmujica> en EUROPA 
<andresmujica> primavera/verano en USA
<andresmujica> y en USA 
<andresmujica> en otoño principios de Invierno
<andresmujica> otra cosa importante respecto al UDS
<andresmujica> también se puede asistir asumiendo los gastos, pero aprovechando los descuentos en hoteles y transporte por medio de canonical.
<andresmujica> es un evento abierto en el que no hay costo para entrar.
<andresmujica> o como dije también por internet
<andresmujica> bueno volviendo al tema
<andresmujica> esta primer fase
<andresmujica> termina 
<andresmujica> con el FeatureDefinitionFreeze 
<andresmujica> en el cual
<andresmujica> todas las características que va a tener el nuevo release de Ubuntu quedan definido
<andresmujica> s
<Linaporras> En qué consiste el FDF?
<andresmujica> Es cuando todas las características nuevas de la siguiente versión de Ubuntu quedan definidas y aprobadas por el releaseteam
<Linaporras> pero ese también es un evento?
<andresmujica> estas características vienen de algo que se llaman las especificaciones
<andresmujica> nop
<andresmujica> eso es un deadline
<andresmujica> un hio
<andresmujica> hito
<andresmujica> perdón
<andresmujica> dentro del proyecto de desarrollo
<Linaporras> ahhhh ya
<andresmujica> de todo lo que se discute en el UDS, en las listas y de todas las propuestas en especificaciones
<andresmujica> se define que se hará en la siguiente versión
<andresmujica> les voy a pegar unos enlaces relevante
<andresmujica> s
<andresmujica> Las características nuevas se originan por estos medios:
<andresmujica> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs
<andresmujica> esos son los mas conocidos como blueprints
<andresmujica> cualquier persona puede crear un blueprint y proponerlo
<andresmujica> es una nueva especificacion
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications
<Osteevens> pero que caracteristicas debe cumplir un blueprint??
<andresmujica> en esa pagina wiki explican todo el proceso
<andresmujica> bueno, ese tema es un poco extenso, pero en general una especificacion corresponde a un desarrollo que requiere que varios desarrolladores se involucren para poder desarrollarla totalmente
<andresmujica>  esta es una plantilla   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecTemplate
<andresmujica> donde estan todos los elementos que se deben definir para poder desarrollar dicha specificación
<andresmujica> obviamente
<andresmujica> se generan cientos de especificaciones
<andresmujica> miles incluso
<andresmujica> no todas pueden ser procesadas
<Osteevens> ahh,ok
<andresmujica> incluso algunas no llegan a ser discutidas
<andresmujica> por eso
<andresmujica> otro mecanismo para obtener nuevas caracterísictas
<andresmujica> es el brainstorm
<andresmujica> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Osteevens> osea q por este medio se podria analizar el fallo de rendimiento del kernell???
<andresmujica> alguien lo conoce?/
<andresmujica> Osteevens, por medio de un specs???
<andresmujica> hmm
<Osteevens> no entendi eso,specs?
<andresmujica> de pronto te refieres a unos problemas de rendimiento en el kernel de oneiric ?
<andresmujica> es diferente..
<Osteevens> del 11.04 
<andresmujica> un spec o un blueprint  son nuevos features, nuevas características que se quieren ver implementadas
<Osteevens> ahhhh, ok,ahisip
<andresmujica> lo que estas describiendo fue un bug bastante fuerte que afecto el desempeño del kernel
<andresmujica> oki
<andresmujica> no prob
<andresmujica> volviendo al tema del brainstrom
<andresmujica> storm
<andresmujica> les preguntaba
<andresmujica> si alguien lo conocía?
<andresmujica> el brainstorm se origino para imitar el modelo que aplico Dell de obtener nuevas ideas de sus usuarios
<andresmujica> Dell monto un sitio web
<Linaporras> No, no lo había visto, me pareció muy interesante
<andresmujica> donde le pedía a sus usuarios que propusieran nuevas cosas para que ellos adoptaran e implementaran en sus sistemas
<andresmujica> de hecho
<andresmujica> como anécdota
<andresmujica> gracias a este sitio 
<andresmujica> existen portátiles y equipos Dell con Ubuntu
<andresmujica> www.ideastorm.com
<andresmujica> es el sitio
<andresmujica> en cuestión
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, SergioMeneses  que hay 
<andresmujica> el éxito fue tal
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: hola
<andresmujica> que en Ubuntu se implementó el brainstorm
<andresmujica> donde cualquier usuario
<andresmujica> con cuenta en launchpad
<andresmujica> puede proponer
<andresmujica> cualquier nueva idea
<andresmujica> y los demas usuarios de la comunidad Ubuntu
<andresmujica> votan por esta idea
<andresmujica> generando nuevas prop
<andresmujica> las propuestas más populares
<andresmujica> son tomadas por un desarrollador
<andresmujica> convertidas en un blueprint o spec
<andresmujica> y en algunos casos se implementan
<andresmujica> en otros se discuten en el UDS
<andresmujica> y en otros quedan definidas para un futuro desarrollo
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> después de finalizar esa primer fase de definición
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-04
<CesarGomez> andresmujica: cuando te refieres a cualquier usuario con cuenta LP, quiere decir que no necesariamente tiene que ser Ubuntu Member o Memeber de algun loco ?
<andresmujica> que dura más o menos un mes
<andresmujica> CesarGomez,  correcto
<andresmujica> lo importante es que tenga cuenta en launchpad
<andresmujica> para efectos de seguimiento
<andresmujica> y retroalimentación
<andresmujica> esa primer etapa 
<andresmujica> finaliza como ya dije en el FeatureDefinitionFreeze
<andresmujica> y da inicio a la segunda etapa del desarrollo
<andresmujica> que se marca
<andresmujica> con el lanzamiento del Alpha 1
<andresmujica> el Alpha 1
<andresmujica> es básicamente
<andresmujica> la versión anterior de ubuntu
<andresmujica> con un toolchain actualizado
<andresmujica> es la base
<andresmujica> para poder construir el nuevo Ubuntu
<andresmujica> ==============
<andresmujica> hasta aquí vamos bien todos????
<andresmujica> dudas hasta el momento?
<SergioMeneses> no para nada :D
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<IngForigua> nou
 * CesarGomez voy tarde pero me actualizo con el log :P
<andresmujica> oki
<andresmujica> con el Alpha1
<andresmujica> comienza la compilación
<andresmujica> el Alpha1
<andresmujica> es lo que hizo Stallman
<andresmujica> cuando arranco
<andresmujica> con el emacs
<andresmujica> y el gcc
<andresmujica> etc.
<andresmujica> durante esta etapa
<andresmujica> lo que se hace 
<andresmujica> es halar todos los nuevos paquetes de Debian
<andresmujica> unstable
<andresmujica> se halan las nuevas versiones
<andresmujica> de manera automática
<andresmujica> y se comienzan a compilar con el nuevo toolchain
<andresmujica> los paquetes que tengan modificaciones de ubuntu
<andresmujica> se actualizan a la versión debian (sin las modificaciones) siempre y cuando haya una nueva versión de debian
<andresmujica> a medida que se importan
<andresmujica> se aplican los parches
<andresmujica> de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> y se recompilan
<andresmujica> para que el binario quede con todos los parches preexistentes generados por el ciclo previo de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> los desarrolladores
<andresmujica> tienen como función principal en esta etapa del ciclo
<andresmujica> asegurarse que los paquetes que ellos manejan 
<andresmujica> compilen
<andresmujica> y tengan los parches aplicados
<andresmujica> ese es el trabajo más fuerte de un desarrollador Ubuntu
<andresmujica> asegurarse que los parches apliquen limpiamente
<andresmujica> esto claro es a nivel de código fuente
<andresmujica> cuando finaliza esta etapa
<andresmujica> se define otro hito del proceso de desarrollo
<andresmujica> llamado como el 
<andresmujica> DebianImportFreeze
<andresmujica> este es quizás el punto más crítico en todo el proceso de desarrollo
<andresmujica> si usted es un bug triager y sabe que el bug que tiene determinado paquete esta resuelto en el nuevo paquete de debian
<andresmujica> seguramente estará presionando desesperadamente para que algún desarrollador actualice el paquete respectivo
<andresmujica> después de este DIF
<andresmujica> si se necesita un nuevo paquete de Debian
<andresmujica> se debe seguir un procedimiento de aprobación
<andresmujica> y se deben exponer las jusificaciones necesarias para que dicha actualización se apruebe
<andresmujica> una vez finalizado el Debian Import Freeze
<andresmujica> se inicia una nueva etapa con el Alpha 2
<andresmujica> el Alpha 2 es básicamente
<andresmujica> la versión anterior de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> con un nuevo toolchain
<andresmujica> y con todos los paquetes de Debian actualizados
<andresmujica> ese es el requisito de Alpha 2
<andresmujica> A partir de ese momento comienza la aplicación masiva de parches Ubuntu , implementación de nuevos features (los que estaban definidos previamente) 
<andresmujica> tengamos en cuenta
<CesarGomez> andresmujica: hay tiempos estipulados para los ciclos? y si es asi, en caso que no se termine el ciclo de el Alpha1 no podría pasar a Alpha 2?
<andresmujica> tal cual CesarGomez 
<andresmujica> existen unos tiempos muy definidos
<andresmujica> y especificos
<andresmujica> mover una fech
<andresmujica> a
<andresmujica> requiere un proceso de aprobación
<andresmujica> y autorización 
<andresmujica> normalmente esto lo define
<andresmujica> el release team
<andresmujica> pero debe estar supremamente justificado
<andresmujica> por eso todos los desarrolladores corren como locos
<andresmujica> importando de debian, aplicando parches, implementando nuevos features
<CesarGomez> wow demasiada presión! vale entendido
<andresmujica> bastante
<andresmujica> muchos se han reventado
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> en esta etapa después del alpha 2
<andresmujica> finaliza con la liberación  del Alpha 3
<andresmujica> a esta altura
<andresmujica> en términos prácticos
<andresmujica> lo que quedo quedo
<andresmujica> ya que una semana después de liberado el Alpha 3
<andresmujica> se genera el FeatureFreeze
<andresmujica> que viene a ser 
<andresmujica> como en el colegio o en la Universidad
<andresmujica> cuando se acaba la hora del examen
<andresmujica> levanten las manos
<andresmujica> y suelten los esferos
<andresmujica> ya no se puede escribir más
<andresmujica> a eso equivale el FeatureFreeze
<andresmujica> ningún desarrollador
<andresmujica> puede implementar nuevas características
<andresmujica> sin autorización previa del Release Team
<andresmujica> a partir de ese momento
<andresmujica> el trabajo es resolver bugs
<IngForigua> que pasa si se requiere una nueva funcionalidad???
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> si se requiere una nueva funcionalidad
<andresmujica> o mejor aún
<andresmujica> no se ha finalizado la implementación de una nueva funcionalidad
<andresmujica> se invoca algo que se conoce como el FreezeExceptionProcess
<andresmujica> en el cual se permite a los desarrolladores que sigan implementando una funcionalidad específica
<andresmujica> estos casos son muy particulares
<andresmujica> si bien son frecuentes
<andresmujica> se procura que sea lo mínimo
<andresmujica> a esta altura del ciclo
<andresmujica> estamos justo a la mitad
<andresmujica> pero si eres un usuario de testing
<andresmujica> se debe acostumbrar a frecuentes crash
<andresmujica> de las aplicaciones
<andresmujica> ser usuario de pruebas de un alpha
<andresmujica> requiere de tiempo 
<andresmujica> paciencia
<andresmujica> y deseos de ayudar
<andresmujica> porque la idea es que se reporten bugs como locos
<andresmujica> y mejor aún que se ayuden a resolver
<andresmujica> ok
<Enrique_Diaz> Disculpen pero debo retirarme
<IngForigua> exitos
<andresmujica> en este punto
<Enrique_Diaz> La charla ha sido excelente espero tener el log
<andresmujica> se generan 
<andresmujica> un par de freezes más
<Enrique_Diaz> Muchisimas gracias y muchos exitos
<andresmujica> Enrique_Diaz,  muchas gracias por tu participación
<andresmujica> no hy problema los logs quedaran disponibles
<andresmujica> los freezes adicionales
<andresmujica> son los de UserInterface
<andresmujica> y los de Beta
<Enrique_Diaz> Gracias a usted andres y feliz noche a todos
<andresmujica> el objetivo del UserInterfaceFreeze
<andresmujica> es simple
<andresmujica> a alguien se le ocurre ??
<andresmujica> pista
<andresmujica> dentro del UGJ
<andresmujica> se trabaja en esos puntos
<andresmujica> son 2 muy importantes
<czam> traducción?
<IngForigua> ???
<Linaporras> documentacion?
<andresmujica> exacto czam !!!!
<andresmujica> muy bien!!!!
<IngForigua> ohhh
<andresmujica> el UserInterfaceFreeze busca que los traductores tengan material estable
<andresmujica> para trabajar
<andresmujica> muy bien Linaporras 
<andresmujica> eso mismo
<andresmujica> ese es el otro punto
<andresmujica> documentación
<andresmujica> la gente de documentación debe actualizar todo
<andresmujica> si hay cambios en la interfaz de usuarios
<andresmujica> pues se dificulta
<andresmujica> crear manuales
<andresmujica> traducir 
<andresmujica> por lo que aquí se define este freeze
<andresmujica> para poder trabajar con la certeza que el trabajo no se va a perder
<andresmujica> a propósito
<andresmujica> Linaporras, 
<andresmujica> te debo una respuesta a tu pregunta de bugs
<andresmujica> pero esa nos toca dejarla para otra charla
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> siguiendo con esto
<andresmujica> el otro BetaFreeze
<andresmujica> lo que busca
<andresmujica> es ordenar un poco la casa
<andresmujica> ustedes entenderán que el proceso de desarrollo es muy intenso
<andresmujica> y se pueden cometer errores
<andresmujica> o se pueden olvidar algunas cosas
<andresmujica> (paquetes por ejemplo)
<andresmujica> en el betafreeze se hace una revisión manual de todos los paquetes
<andresmujica> buscando resolver inconsistencias
<andresmujica> identificar bugs críticos
<andresmujica> estabilizar en general todos los paquetes componentes de la distribución
 * SergioMeneses quiere pertenecer al bugsquad
<andresmujica> cuando se realizan estos freeze y se termina de ordenar los paquetes
<andresmujica> se libera el beta1
<andresmujica> si recuerdan
<andresmujica> al iniciar la charla
<andresmujica> les pegue el link
<andresmujica> del beta1
<IngForigua> que cambios hay en el desarrollo y las etapas en las lts?
<andresmujica> creo que ya sabemos en que etapa estamos, cierto?
<andresmujica> IngForigua, respecto al LTS
<andresmujica> el ciclo es igual
<andresmujica> pero se es más conservador
<andresmujica> en cuanto a nuevos features
<andresmujica> principalmente
<andresmujica> usualmente
<andresmujica> la versión justo antes del LTS
<andresmujica> tiene una gran cantidad de features adicionales
<andresmujica> y la del LTS propiamente
<andresmujica> no,
<andresmujica> busca ser muy conservadora
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> luego del Beta1
<andresmujica> vienen dos histos muy importantes
<andresmujica> hitos
<andresmujica> el de Kernel
<andresmujica> y el de Documentación
 * SergioMeneses se despide de la sala!
<andresmujica> el de Kernel es muy importante 
<andresmujica> el hardware que quedo soportado
<andresmujica> los bugs  que esten identificados
<andresmujica> todo el trabajo a partir de este momento se enfoca en mejorar la calidad de toda la distribución
<andresmujica> arrancando por el kernel
<andresmujica> en este punto
<andresmujica> normalmente
<andresmujica> se saca el Beta 2
<andresmujica> sin emabrgo
<andresmujica> este Beta2 a veces no sale
<andresmujica> dependiendo de la cantidad de bugs existentes
<andresmujica> y de su nivel de criticidad
<andresmujica> el final de esta etapa
<andresmujica> es el FinalFreeze
<andresmujica> donde se procura que los únicos cambios que se hagan
<andresmujica> sea resolviendo bugs
<andresmujica> criticos
<andresmujica> también en esta etapa
<andresmujica> se cierra parte de la traducción del sistema
<andresmujica> si en el ciclo va a haber ReleaseCandidate
<andresmujica> se libera
<andresmujica> usualmente
<andresmujica> se salta de BEta1 a ReleaseCandidate
<andresmujica> y el ReleaseCandidate
<andresmujica> típicamente es el mismo FinalRelease
<andresmujica> con errores críticos detectados resueltos
<andresmujica> en este punto del REleaseCandidate
<andresmujica> es donde más usuarios pueden probar Ubuntu
<andresmujica> y validar el ReleaseCandidate
<andresmujica> de acuerdo al feedback obtenido
<andresmujica> se procede con el FinalRelease
<andresmujica> hasta el momento solo ha habido una oportunidad (que yo recuerde) donde se haya modificado la fecha del FinalRelease
<andresmujica> alguien sabe cual es la fecha correspondiente a Oneiric??
<IngForigua> posssss
<andresmujica> Octubre 13!!
<andresmujica> en Octubre 13 se libera la nueva versión de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> 11.10
<IngForigua> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<IngForigua> ahora polaaaaaaa
<Linaporras> Y en Colombia, el Ubuntu COlombia Team celebrará la New Release
<IngForigua> chaoooooo
 * andresmujica por cansón
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> volviendo al tema
<andresmujica> durante todo ese proceos
<andresmujica> de importanción de debian
<andresmujica> compilación con parches de ubuntu
<andresmujica> UDS
<andresmujica> definición de features
<andresmujica> alpha1
<andresmujica> alpha2
<andresmujica> bugs
<andresmujica> beta1
<andresmujica> DIF
<andresmujica> kernelfreeze
<andresmujica> releasecandidate
<andresmujica> y finalmente
<Dorita> ash mk cloack
<andresmujica> final release
<andresmujica> bueno señoras y señores
<andresmujica> les agradezco mucho su atención y espero que hayan encontrado el tema de su interes
<andresmujica> no se si tengan alguna pregunta
<CesarGomez> andresmujica: pasas el log por e-mail ?
<Linaporras> Cuando hablamos del reporte de bugs?
<andresmujica> Linaporras, ya no alcanzamos :(
<andresmujica> perdon
<Linaporras> ya se que hoy no Andrés, pero entonces ¿cuándo?
<andresmujica> CesarGomez, el log lo vamos a publicar por el wiki
<andresmujica> Linaporras, en una próxima oportunidad
<Forigua> no me saquen
<andresmujica> CesarGomez, y enviamos el enlace a la lista
<Forigua> prometo portarme bien
<Linaporras> Osea hasta el proximo SFD
<Linaporras> ?
<Forigua> jajajaja
<andresmujica> Linaporras, de pronto
<Linaporras> o el UGJ
<Linaporras> ?
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> algo que definitivamente necesitamos
<andresmujica> es tener mas desarrolladores en latinoamerica
<andresmujica> participar de manera más directa y  activa en Ubuntu 
<andresmujica> espero que esta charla ayude en este sentido
<andresmujica> si no es mas
<andresmujica> me despido
<andresmujica> sigan disfrutando el UGJ
<Forigua> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Forigua> a trollear
<Linaporras> UGJ!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Forigua> ups no 
<Forigua> no dije nada
<CesarGomez> lol
<andresmujica> saludos a odos
<andresmujica> Forigua,  no se le olvide publicar el log
<Forigua> oka
<CesarGomez> andresmujica: gracias 
<almalibre> q hay gente
<arsayus23> buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<WaSeidel> ahh juemadre llegue como tarde al evento que anunciaban en feisbuk
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, jaja si
<SergioMeneses> como vas?
<WaSeidel> bien, aca haciendo como que descanso
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, eso es bueno
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, vos sos de cali cierto?¿
<WaSeidel> no soy de cali pero aca estoy viviendo desde hace 2 años
<SergioMeneses> aaa eso eso
<WaSeidel> :D
<WaSeidel> ve y el SFD es el 17 verdad?
<WaSeidel> ya regreso se me desconecto el Disco USB y esta fallando el sistema, ya reinicio
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, si
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-27
<ofprieto> Hola todos :D
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-28
<Costeelation> m4v
<Costeelation> !
<Costeelation> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #ubuntu-co. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<Costeelation> !m4v
<kubot> m4v es un formato de vídeo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M4v normalmente presente en #kubuntu-es
<Costeelation> !ubuntu-co-bot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ubuntu-co-bot'.
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-29
<epicfree> hola
<Jeic> Hola!! [12:17] <Jeic> Actualmente Utilizo Windows [12:17] <Jeic> y he estado pensando en pasarme a Ubuntu [12:17] <Jeic> pero hasta donde tengo entendido.... [12:17] <Jeic> la Cam de msn por ejemplo, no funciona bien ahi [12:17] <Jeic> que tan cierto es?
<Jeic> nadie?
#ubuntu-co 2012-08-31
<Costeelation> holaaaa
<Costeelation> Duende, que es la que hay 
<Duende> epale Costeelation qué tal?
<Costeelation> aqui
<Costeelation> mirando como consigo una camiseta del team :)
<Costeelation> sabes como?
<Duende> humm no Costeelation ... 
<Duende> y es que las dan gratis?
<Duende> Costeelation,  ? 
<Costeelation> no creo,
<Costeelation> pero son bonitas
<Costeelation> mirala https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-o70d763fwNU/UD_4cES7t8I/AAAAAAAAIIg/b4Ngm8hJXoA/s687/IMG_20120830_141011.jpg
<Costeelation> esperare a sergio meneses para ver si se mandan hacer o si estan a la venta
<Costeelation> Duende
<Duende> ahh si tons si las he visto 
<Duende> anda perdido sergio ... pero si hablar con él
<Costeelation> preciso cuando lo busco no está jajaj 
<Duende> jejeje xD
<Duende> y que hace a esta hora?? 
<Duende> Costeelation ? 
<Costeelation> reproduciendo el nuevo cd de peter manjarres
<Duende> humm bien bien 
<Duende> yo ando con un hipo canson como de media hora ya
<Duende> que mamera
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-01
<Costeelation> alguien vivo?
<Costeelation> buenas :)
<Costeelation> anabelle
<Costeelation> :0
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-26
<SamuRay> epa hermanos de colombia como andan?
<SamuRay> saludos
<papachan> daludos
<SamuRay> papachan, sabes algo del ubuconla?
<papachan> de la conferencia?
<SamuRay> si
<papachan> hmmmm
<papachan> no
<SergioMeneses> SamuRay, necesitas una informacion adicional
<papachan> SergioMeneses: sabes de algo?
<SergioMeneses> papachan, si... soy de los organizadores
<papachan> SergioMeneses encantado
<papachan> donde es?
<SergioMeneses> papachan, en Cartagena - Colombia
<papachan> yyuuuh
<papachan> quiero
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: cuando, a ver, link
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, andamos montando la informacion de esta edicion... pronto tendremos informacion online
<kuadrosx> disque cartagena :S
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, papachan http://www.ubuconla.org/
<kuadrosx> pero bueno, vamos a ver
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, q tiene q ver
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: erda cambien ese logo y pongan uno similar al resto
 * kuadrosx runs
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: si voy o no voy
<papachan> SergioMeneses esta es la de junio en uruguay
<papachan> fuiste?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja andamos mirando eso
<SergioMeneses> papachan, kuadrosx si esa es la vieja
<SergioMeneses> andamos migrando la informacion
<papachan> bueno, espero entonces a ver para cuando es
<SergioMeneses> papachan, dentro de un año 
<SergioMeneses> en agosto
<SergioMeneses> despues del mundial de futbol
<papachan> aaaa en 2014
<SergioMeneses> si
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: hmm ok
<SamuRay> SergioMeneses, saludos
<SamuRay> si, en realidad queria saber si algun hermano de ubuntu-ve ha participado de las reuniones?
<SergioMeneses> SamuRay, si, naudy estuvo
<SamuRay> oka SergioMeneses, como hago para participar de la reunion y mantener a ubuntu-ve informado de los avances y ayudas que podamos prestar?
<SamuRay> que otros team han participado?
<SergioMeneses> SamuRay, todos los que quieran participar :D
<SergioMeneses> SamuRay, estar pendiente de la lista de uco o inscribirte al team de la ubucon en launchpad
<SamuRay> oka voy a eso
<papachan> listo SergioMeneses  ya me registre al team de lauchpad
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-28
<fast> hola 
<fast> hay alguien aqui ?
#ubuntu-co 2013-08-29
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, saludos
<BartOC31> Don SergioMeneses como anda!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, llegando de la oficina
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<BartOC31> SergioMeneses:  ya en casa!! des canzando temprano
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, hoy si... mañana no se
<BartOC31> Yo he estado adelantando la parte de presupuesto.... 
<DonChichi> BartOC31: kiai
<BartOC31> DonChichi:  Saludos
<SergioMeneses> oe BartOC31 siks
<SergioMeneses> no teniamos una llamada pendiente?
<SergioMeneses> o era mañana?
<BartOC31> Mañana no problem con calma...
<BartOC31> SergioMeneses:  mire el privado..
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: hola
<BartOC31> DonChichi: no ha ayudado con el pad...
<DonChichi> See se me ha olvidado
<BartOC31> como raro de usted...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, si lo ando viendo
<SergioMeneses> ese DonChichi es un chichi
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: me avisa cuando acaben el tema campus jeje
<BartOC31> jajaja DonChichi como le gusta cpco
<BartOC31> xD
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, neh... lea a mi me aburre ese tema pero q se le hace
<DonChichi> jajaja
<DonChichi> por cierto BartOC31 Fernando_ no voy a campus
<DonChichi> me voy de paseo familar
<DonChichi> pero Fernando_ esa media de guaro no la tomaremos algun dia
<Fernando_> DonChichi, no jodas
<Fernando_> porque no venis?
<DonChichi> See
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, Fernando_ BartOC31 pero nos podemos ver! bajen a Cucuta
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<DonChichi> Por que em voy a Honda tolima
<SergioMeneses> aqui hay posada
<BartOC31> DonChichi:  mejor alcanza mas el guaro de mi cumple
<BartOC31> jeje
<DonChichi> jajaja
<Fernando_> igual yo como que tampoco puedo asistir mucho a campus
<Fernando_> :(
<DGUERRERO> SergioMeneses para noviembre depronto paso, aprovechando a jugar ingress XD
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> de una pelao
<SergioMeneses> mi casa es la casa de uco
<Fernando_> ojo con esas palabras
<DonChichi> andresmauriciomu: Fernando_ SergioMeneses ando preocupado con el tema de SFD
<Fernando_> que le copio y me le voy pa'lla todas unas vacaciones
<DonChichi> BartOC31: disque lo cancelaron en cartagena
<DonChichi> en neiva tambien
<Fernando_> y yo le estoy cogiendo pereza a los eventos!!...
<Fernando_> tantos son muy desgastantes y se logra muy poco
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, eso es un evento de comunidades no solo de uco
<Fernando_> estoy del lado de BartOC31 en intentar retomar los proyectos mejor
<SergioMeneses> si eso esta peligrando es por varios 
<DonChichi> y en sogamoso como que tambien lo van a cancelar
<DonChichi> como que solo se va hacer en bta
<Fernando_> paro nacional presente en el SFD
<DonChichi> See que vaina
<DonChichi> da tristeza
<DonChichi> y las JSL pa mi se acaban este año
<Fernando_> y el flisol?
<Fernando_> acá no tiene mucha fuerza
<Fernando_> faltan recursos
<Fernando_> gente
<DonChichi> El SFD el Flisol las jsl siempre mueven mas publico que campus
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, las jsl se acabaron hace años
<DonChichi> Y de eso nos sentimos orgullosos
<SergioMeneses> la ultima fue la de cucuta
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: pues muerta muerta no
<BartOC31> DonChichi:  marika lo que pasa es qyo en flisolCaribe me la jugue todo y termine cansado...
<DonChichi> Eso fue por farid
<BartOC31> y casi nadien ayudo
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, no se meta mentiras...
<SergioMeneses> ud a cuales ha ido?
<DonChichi> Las que hubo en sogamosos que
<DonChichi> you won this time SergioMeneses
<DonChichi> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> yo he ido a 3
<SergioMeneses> y de las cuales no ha salido nada bueno
<SergioMeneses> muchas ideas pero nada lo concretan
<DonChichi> See pero cagada que nos absorvan empresas/fndaciones
<DonChichi> Yo me la he jugado en SFD 3 años
<DonChichi> en bta
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, porq fundaciones?
<DonChichi> y nos ha ido bien
<DonChichi> En Flisol me la juge en 2008 2009 2010 2011
<SergioMeneses> jaja jhosman dice: eso fue lo q entendi
<DonChichi> xDD
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: pero ud si va estar en SFD de aca por lo menos
<DonChichi> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso si... si me invitan
<DonChichi> Esta vez si no se valla de barbie al ir a tomar
<DonChichi> Ya como que salio el patrocinador
<DonChichi> de jueves a domingo
<SergioMeneses> pero a esos chuzos donde ud lo lleva a uno
<SergioMeneses> =/
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: hable con jose gutierre si no le gusto
<DonChichi> jajajajajajajaja
<DonChichi> El man salio enamorado de BTA
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> me acuerdo de las fotos de un campus hace como 2 años
<SergioMeneses> xD
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: por esoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DonChichi> BartOC31: se las mando esas fotos que hable SergioMeneses
<DonChichi> jajaja
<DonChichi> cc Fernando_
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<Fernando_> que
<SergioMeneses> nooo pero los tipos cheveres de uco andabamos jugando rock band
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Fernando_> oiga DonChichi y entonces las JRRL?
<DonChichi> Fernando_: bro paila
<SergioMeneses> q es eso?
<DonChichi> mk ese paseo lo pague yo
<DonChichi> Pero TB que esa media no la olvidare nunca
<DonChichi> A menos que que apostemos otra media y yo gane
<Fernando_> SergioMeneses, las jornadas regionales de redes libres
<Fernando_> que tenemos pensado hacer en Medellin aprovechando la asistencia de mucha gente a campus
<DonChichi> Fernando_: pero depronto cae wollman, sp1b0t no se
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, neh... tomen otra fecha
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, y los tamales a las 3am cortesia de tienda geek
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ese czam es un loquillo
<DonChichi> xDDDDDDDDDD
<Fernando_> jajaja
<DonChichi> Parce un caldo de gallina uffffffffffffff
<DonChichi> como meter perico
<DonChichi> jajajajaja
<DonChichi> ups
<DonChichi> cdoji esto de bate
<DonChichi> Sorry
<SergioMeneses> se acuerda cuando nos fuimos con los argentinos al andino?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<DonChichi> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> esa si fue una recocha
<DonChichi> andresmauriciomu: patron ando afanado nadie de uco ha mandado propuesta a SFD
<SergioMeneses> ...vengan todos a mi casa y hacemos un asado de 5 dias
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: en cucuta de one
<DonChichi> jajaja
<BartOC31> SergioMeneses:  no me tiente...
<BartOC31> menos mal q esto queda grabado
<SergioMeneses> de una
<SergioMeneses> aqui hay campo para todos
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: pero no me deje morir como la aultima vez
<DonChichi> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, neh! pero lo deje con Andrea en Pamplona y ud se fue disque a hablar con politicos
<SergioMeneses> neh
<BartOC31> ombe como asi DonChichi vale hv...
<DonChichi> jajaajajaja pero que culpa si ese pi**** me pago el viaje
<BartOC31> no no asi no se puede
<DonChichi> Em pamplona hacia mucho frio quede aburrido
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, y me llama el domingo como a las 9pm q si hacemos algo... y el lunes tenia q trabajar
<SergioMeneses> neeeeeh
<BartOC31> NO mano asi no sirve...
<DonChichi> jaja
<DonChichi> ole BartOC31y cuantos cumple?
<BartOC31> 2.4
<DonChichi> huy
<BartOC31> comienza la celebracion en medellin y termino en ctg en la finca jejej
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> 24 dias?
<SergioMeneses> que ciudades abarca el tour?
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: BartOC31 Fernando_ ayudemenmen a meter el tema de SFD porfa
<DonChichi> jajaja
<DonChichi> Patrones
<BartOC31> Comienza desde el 4 y termina el 20..xD
<DonChichi> cc andresmauriciomu
<SergioMeneses> neh yo no tengo velas en eso... =/
<andresmauriciomu> DonChichi:  proponlo!
<BartOC31> DonChichi:  si esta en la agenda
<DonChichi> Okay
<JoseGutierrez> Hola a Tod@s  :)
<DonChichi> El lorooooooooooooooo
<DonChichi> JoseGutierrez: 
<DonChichi> ole que tal la farra de post campus party bogota?
<JoseGutierrez> jajaja DonChichi jajajaa
<DonChichi> Cuentele al viejo chocho del SergioMeneses
<DonChichi> De 1 a 10
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<JoseGutierrez> jajajaa
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses le toca salir mas con DonChichi jajajaa
<DonChichi> JoseGutierrez: CALIFIQUELA SOCIO
<JoseGutierrez> DonChichi espero que disfrute no de Campus si no de las paisitas este año
<DonChichi> JoseGutierrez: me voy al tolima
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, jeje yo he salido con DonChichi 
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: pero a planes mks
<JoseGutierrez> ojo DonChichi esas tolimenses son unas locas
<DonChichi> Grande el pasto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BartOC3> JoseGutierrez:  esas son las buenas jeje
<JoseGutierrez> DonChichi tiene que ir a comer cuuyy sabor jajaajaa
<DonChichi> jajaja
<DonChichi> jua jua jua jua
<DonChichi> andresmauriciomu: patron
<DonChichi> mandese uan conf al SFD
<DonChichi> o un taller
<DonChichi> xDD
<andresmauriciomu> DonChichi: ud es el mismo ingforigua?
<DonChichi> see
<DonChichi> mucho gusto
<andresmauriciomu> ahhhh
<andresmauriciomu> me lo sospechaba
<andresmauriciomu> pues si tengo ganas la verdad....
<DonChichi> jeejje
<DonChichi> andresmauriciomu: hagale que el tema SFD en colombia se fue al piso
<DonChichi> solo hay 2 ciudades firmes
<JoseGutierrez> por poquito le dicen Don Chinche jajaaja
<andresmauriciomu> :'(
<DonChichi> de las 5
<andresmauriciomu> por estar en eso del campus.... bah
<andresmauriciomu> listo DonChichi yo le dicto una conferencia
<andresmauriciomu> reserveme un buen espacio
<DonChichi> Esooo
<DonChichi> mire
<andresmauriciomu> si quiere se la doy los dos días
<DonChichi> inscribase aca
<DonChichi> http://sfdbogota.info/2013/conferencias andresmauriciomu
<andresmauriciomu> lo k pasa es k no sabria el tema en este momento.... .... hmmmmmmmm   k propone?
<DonChichi> andresmauriciomu: ud es muy teso de seguro cualquier charla sera buena
<DonChichi1> andresmauriciomu: ud es muy teso de seguro cualquier charla sera buena
<andresmauriciomu> bueno
<andresmauriciomu> voy a pensar esta noche
<andresmauriciomu> y mañana me inscribio
<andresmauriciomu> ya tengo la mitad del formulario lleno
<andresmauriciomu> slds
<SergioMeneses> bueno se me descarga el laptop
<SergioMeneses> en cualquier momento salgo
<DonChichi1> SergioMeneses: ok
<julian23> como conectar mi iphone a ubuntu para meterle musik y actualizarle el sistema al iphone
<Ubuntero|70147> Buenas noches
<BartOC3> Buenos dias SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como va la causa?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: Saludos 
<BartOC3> bien bien haciendo iforme de mes...:S y usted como va
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, con arto trabajo
<SergioMeneses> pero bien
<SergioMeneses> ya tengo acceso a los documentos de la edicion pasada de la ubucon
<SergioMeneses> y acceso al gplus del evento
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-25
<Ubuntero|77521> hola
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-27
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: lo saludo con la izquierda \o
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: prehunte algo
<IngForigua> que yo no entendi ni papa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, que?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> no pues que armemos un evento para el ugj
<SergioMeneses> ya sea virtual o presencial
<IngForigua> cuando hay reunion del concilio?
<IngForigua> Pero por irc
<SergioMeneses> hoy
<SergioMeneses> si por irc
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-28
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<BrayanBautista> hola sergio
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> que tal ese regreso al trabajo?
<BrayanBautista> Bien bien, una que otra cosita que tenia que arreglar de urgente pero listo ahora si todo muy bien jeje
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<BrayanBautista> listo para el sfd en cucuta jeje
<BrayanBautista> o lo veremos por aqui en bogotá ? ( para mis cumple)
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, yo no organizo eventos salvo que sean propios de uco como la ubuconla
#ubuntu-co 2014-08-31
<Ubuntero|18661> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-08-24
<sadalsuud> una duda: es que estoy queriendo desinstalar un paquete con purge pero .. se me reinicia el PC ... donde puede ver un log para ver qué pasa?...
#ubuntu-co 2015-08-25
<Ubuntero|9953> Muy buenas tardes
<Ubuntero|9953> Mucho gusto amigos
<Ubuntero|9953> escriba en este chat con la finalidad de dar a conocer el pontencial de software libre en casanare
<Ubuntero|9953> mi numero de contacto es 3208798946 la idea es realizar un campus tecnologico
<Ubuntero|9953> en villanueva  casanare articuladamente con la gobernacion
